# The Graduate...



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Congrads!! Murphy is handsome. He looks so cute sleeping with his certificate.
He must be dreaming of things to do!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations on the achievement! Somehow golden males always seem to win the "class clown" award. (But that is why we love them so) I'm sure Murphy will get his CGC with no problems.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Aw, your sweet boy's come a long way, hasn't he? It's hard work being the class clown


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

congrats!!


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

Congratulations to you and Murphy on completing Level I. He looks like it took alot out of him. Thank you for the pictue and thank you giving Murphy his forever home and putting him to work. I hope I'm not the only one who got the "plastics" comment. We are showing our age if we are the only ones that remember it :doh:
Jerry and Harley


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congratulations on the big achievement. He has come a long way and has the world in his paw. Be proud of both of your accomplishments.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Great job! Murphy is such a cute boy! Aw, don't you just love our goofy Goldens?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Big congratulations coming to you and Murphy  

It is not a baby step but something to be really proud of .. I have a rehomed girl who recently graduated Basic Obedience 101 and I rank this achievement right up there with my other boys titles .. it is really great to see our 2nd chance dogs getting their right to shine and learn (Towhee is referred to as the wild woman in class LOL)

And I did not understand the reference to plastic either ..


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations! Good luck with your level two class and getting your CGC. Great picture!


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations! This is a first step, you are on your way. 

WARNING: Training can be habit forming and lead to more serious conditions; like competition obedience and agility.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Augie's Mom said:


> WARNING: Training can be habit forming and lead to more serious conditions; like competition obedience and agility.


Yup, the addiction has to start somewhere! Consider yourself warned


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Augie's Mom said:


> WARNING: Training can be habit forming and lead to more serious conditions; like competition obedience and agility.


Haha! This made me laugh because it is SO true! :doh:


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Congrats Murphy!! You have come a long way!


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Well done, you are on the way to be hooked.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Go Murphy!!! 
Congratulations to both of you.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

That is totally awesome! He is so fortunate to have you.
Keep up your hard work...may the obedience bug be with you!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Way to go! You both should be proud!


----------



## OW's Mom (Aug 29, 2009)

*More class clown stories*

Glad to hear that many Goldens are class clowns. Our goofy 8 month old guy is doing Canine Good Neighbour classes ... and every time we let him off leash he has to visit every other dog and owner before coming back to do whatever exercise he was supposed to do 5 minutes before ! But he's so sweet and funny we can't get mad ... besides everybody else is laughing and he wouldn't 'get it' anyway !http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/images/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Jerry, I got the "plastics" reference because I'm old, but that movie was a looooong time ago


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

Mandarama said:


> I don't know if this is the right forum, since it's such a baby step...but Murphy graduated from Level I Obedience!


I would consider it more of a first step, rather than a baby step, and quite worthy of the brag. Congrats to both you and Murphy and good luck as you work towards CGC.


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

Finn's Fan said:


> Jerry, I got the "plastics" reference because I'm old, but that movie was a looooong time ago


****.....I'm glad I'm not the only one that got "plastics":doh:.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

Woo Hoo I would say that is a big achievement. If I left that award near mine she would have eaten it.


----------

